
Show HN: Archbee – Architecture diagrams for software development teams - dragosbulugean
https://archbee.io
======
dragosbulugean
Hello HN, I created Archbee because I wanted an opinionated way to build
architecture diagrams that makes it easy to get beautiful results and
collaborate with your team.

------
InitialLastName
Only because it bugs me: "Check out" (in the video header) is two words in
this context.

~~~
dragosbulugean
hi hi. thanks!

